# RV/Caravan parks in Thailand? Houseboats?



## ZTraveler

I was wondering if there were any recreational vehicles, caravan, or houseboats in Thailand?

Is this an option for someone to live in?

Just wondering...


----------



## KNJ

RVs and caravans I have never seen.
Many locals live in hoiuse boats but probably not up to a western mindset in terms of facilities, although there are some nice gin palaces around for the rich


----------



## Song_Si

Caravans and RVs - I have never seen one here, asked my partner and the only ones she has ever seen have been on tv shows/movies. 

Houseboats - there must be some, somewhere - but have never seen them, or any adverts for tourists. Closest is this one we saw over a year ago at Laem Sing, not exactly a house, it was a floating shelter from a fish farm in the estuary that had broken its mooring. Would have been a nice quiet place for a day's fishing.


----------



## ZTraveler

*If self-contained, wonder if an option?*

If a small RV (small van front; built for two) were to be brought over (to one of the countries, whichever cheapest <smile>), one would need to be able to dump waste and gray water tanks, buy propane, and fill fresh water in tanks.

Also, would have to find place to park, if at river, beach, etc.

Feasible?


----------



## KNJ

ZTraveler said:


> If a small RV (small van front; built for two) were to be brought over (to one of the countries, whichever cheapest <smile>), one would need to be able to dump waste and gray water tanks, buy propane, and fill fresh water in tanks.
> 
> Also, would have to find place to park, if at river, beach, etc.
> 
> Feasible?


Forget importing any kind of vehicle. but a pickup and have it converted is your best bet


----------



## somchit-srimoon

I will agree with Ztraveller. 

Forget importing any motorized vehicle into Thailand. I have done it, never again.

I have seen truck campers for sale locally at the Toyota dealer and also brought in by expats but only seen very few motor homes on short term stay as transit vehicles brought in by tourists. The facilities you mentioned are not in place for your waste waters and you might find it hard to do without.

The idea of having a truck or bus converted here is not hard to do legally at all. It just requires plans and permission from the local Motor vehicle department. 

I think the basic problem is that accommodation is cheap here so the costs and hassles may out weigh the benefits. As well without the facilities of RV parks the Social aspect will not be there.


----------

